

Firefox pref: turn_off_all_security_so_that_viruses_can_take_over_this_computer - fredley
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=984012

======
jayzalowitz
I just wanted to state that I for one welcome our virus overloards

